# [Theme request] Blacked out chrome



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Some of you may remember that when Chrome for Android was first released the market screenshots showed a black browser. I think that looked alot better than the grey. If someone could make a themed version for us I'm sure I'm not the only one who would use it. 
On a second note what do we need to do to get Google to add quick controls to Chrome? Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Some of you may remember that when Chrome for Android was first released the market screenshots showed a black browser. I think that looked alot better than the grey. If someone could make a themed version for us I'm sure I'm not the only one who would use it.
> On a second note what do we need to do to get Google to add quick controls to Chrome? Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'll look into it. Not saying I'll do it for sure but I'll get back to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you sir!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

+1

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 on this as well


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

any update on this?


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have taken a crack at this but cannot get the main window background (bookmarks, most visited) to change from white to black. If someone can get that, its 98% done.

Edit: See update in post here - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31214-theme-request-blacked-out-chrome/#entry919051


----------



## vonlupe (Jul 26, 2012)

seems pretty nice.
it asked for permissions for "SID" and "LSID", which don't remember from installing chrome before.
anyone know what that is?
http://www.imgur.com/bXOHi.png


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

it sucks its like google is making it harder and harder to theme things. Like i know alot of theme chooser themes (although limitied in some regards, even though AOKP and BAMF are tweaking it) but they make google music harder to theme, and even some things in the ui. maybe i do not have full understanding but thats how it seems. Like CM7 theme chooser did a lot more theming than CM9/CM10. And im not complaining cause CM7 obviously didnt had a lot more time to mature.


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

vonlupe said:


> seems pretty nice.
> it asked for permissions for "SID" and "LSID", which don't remember from installing chrome before.
> anyone know what that is?
> http://www.imgur.com/bXOHi.png


Same.I think that is because I had to resign it from original market app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vonlupe (Jul 26, 2012)

this seems to be correct:
"Sid and lsid are cookies used by the google.com servers. They are used to remember you when using the google services (like gmail, analytics, google plus etc.) so you don't have to log in each time."
via http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1423588&page=56


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

Made some small updates. This one cleans up a few loose ends not blacked out. Still have not figured out the main window.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/54ff1d44c6ad6a7/com.android.chrome-1.apk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So far this looks really nice I use it regularly now. I appreciate your efforts. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So far this looks really nice I use it regularly now. I appreciate your efforts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Np. I think I have a few small updates that I will post and then I am done. I have tried everything to get that white background on most visited and bookmarks to be black. PNGs, XML edits, even framework edits. I have gone through every XML. I need a more experienced themer to look at it. Perhaps its in the Smali code which is why i cant find it. Or perhaps i am just an idiot and overlooked something obvious.

If you do find any little necessary changes, let me know. I think on the version you have, it needed an update to the pop up box that comes up from bottom when it asks you if you want chrome to remember your password. Made that black with white text so you can see it.


----------

